# Train equipment : news on viarail.ca



## Vivian (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello guys,

What do you know about the F40PH-2?

To help boost your train knowledge, VIA Rail has created a new section on viarail.ca featuring our train equipment.

Each locomotive and train car in our fleet is profiled, with detailed descriptions including:

- main characteristics

- history

- interesting anecdotes

Check out the new Train Equipment section and tell your fellow rail fans about it:

http://www.viarail.ca/equipements/en_equipment.html

And then share your comments on my latest blog post:

http://www.vivianisvirtual.ca

Vivian

Virtual board officer for VIA Rail


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 9, 2008)

They have limited accuracy skills. (Also, I wish they told me which Amtrak cars were converted from Heritage cars!)

Only RDCs still in regular service in the world, eh? Yeah, right.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Sep 9, 2008)

There are Budd RDCs in service on the Hurricane Turn Train operated seasonally by the Alaska Railroad, and by a dinner train on Aquidneck Island, I believe. And probably others that I'm not thinking of offhand.


----------



## Guest_George Harris_* (Sep 9, 2008)

Somebody better tell them about the TRE operation between Dallas and Ft. Worth. They run some Budd RDC's

And if you are talking RDC's genericly instead of the Budd RDC's, you can find them in many places throughout the world. It might be a shorter list to list the railroad systems that don't run diesel cars.


----------

